

Mopidy – Server which can play music from multiple sources - dz0ny
http://docs.mopidy.com/en/latest/

======
rakoo
I am both happy to see such a useful software and saddened to see that it's
reimplementing tomahawk [0] from scratch.

Let's see where it all leads!

[0] [http://www.tomahawk-player.org/](http://www.tomahawk-player.org/).

~~~
adamcik
Part of the reason for having started mopidy was that we wanted something MPD
like, but with Spotify support, which at the time was not reasonable to
integrate directly.

Now we've evolved quite a bit since then and are now at a stage where we are
modular music server, where the MPD frontend is just one of many possible ways
of talking to our server. Additionally everything is an extension, so we don't
end up like some other systems I've seen where plugins end being second class
citizens.

Edit: Other things to note is that at the time we started, 2009, we were not
aware of Tomahawk, and more importantly, we wanted a server, not a GUI app.

~~~
rjzzleep
i'm assuming spotify and soundcloud management doesn't really work with the
mpd clients does it?

also, i think part of the reason why i moved away from mpd, and towards cmus,
was because of things like ape, and library management. i see there is a beets
plugin for library management.

what about cue sheet support? how complex, simple, would it be to add cue
sheet support?

~~~
adamcik
Do you mean playlist management? The upcomming 0.19 release has a target of
fixing that for the MPD frontend, from there the backend authors just need to
make sure they implement the right interfaces and this will work.

CUE sheets as in using them as playlists? There are a few ways of doing this
depending on what your use case is, but very much doable. Drop by #mopidy on
freenode or send us an email and we can help work out the details.

------
mplewis
Mopidy is a fantastic piece of software. I once wrote a Node.js server to
provide a public web interface to a single shared playlist, put it on a Pi,
and hooked it up to an amplifier.

[https://github.com/mplewis/accentor](https://github.com/mplewis/accentor)

I might come back to this project later—the docs are pretty lacking, but the
software works!

------
xzel
Looks like I have a new weekend project. If the dev or someone who has used
this heavily is lurking here: I couldn't find this in the documentation but is
it possible to setup multiple local sources? Would I just setup mopidy on all
of those computers? Is there a way to stream them into a single library so I
don't have to connect to all of the sources every time I change clients?

Thanks

~~~
adamcik
Normally you would have one machine hooked up to your speakers and then use
clients on the other ones to control the central music server.

In the longer run I keep wanting to get
[https://github.com/mopidy/mopidy/issues/408](https://github.com/mopidy/mopidy/issues/408)
solved, basically having a main server and then audio only servers for true
multiroom.

------
nichodges
Very cool. This has been on my sparklist[1] for quite a while. I'll be
installing on a Pi tonight, but from the documentations it looks very well
executed. Awesome work!

[1]
[https://github.com/nichodges/sprklst/blob/master/sparklist-n...](https://github.com/nichodges/sprklst/blob/master/sparklist-
nic.md)

------
fenesiistvan
I am searching from a long time for some (free) app with the following
features

-can grab music from multiple sources (local, youtube, etc)

-i can vote for each track (up/down/rating)

-based on my votes it will guess my favorites (with some entropy so sometime will try to show me new kind of music)

Is there such a music player?

~~~
adamcik
This idea keeps coming up and I believe mopidy is perfect for building such a
system (of course I am biased as one of the main contributors).

The way to go about building this with mopidy is essentially one of the
following:

\- Create the voting system based on the MPD protocol to talk to mopidy

\- Create the voting system using our JSON-RPC websocket access to the core
APIs.

\- Create a frontend in python with full access to the core APIs.

Each of these of course have it's advantages and disadvantages. But to me one
of our main strengths is the architecture we've designed over time and how
people can use mopidy almost like a framework for exposing the media server in
a novel way.

------
drdaeman
Curious. Does anyone know whenever it plays only locally or can stream it
further (like to a desktop computer or phone)?

If so, it could be plain awesome. I'm imagining a server in closet that
aggregates music collections from various sources and provides uniform
interface to play it anywhere network-accessible.

~~~
dktbs
yes, you can access it remotely. mopidy is an MPD server, so any platform that
has a compatible MPD client should be able to access it. The docs list a lot
of the available clients and their compatibility with mopidy:

[http://docs.mopidy.com/en/latest/#clients](http://docs.mopidy.com/en/latest/#clients)

~~~
adamcik
You can control mopidy remotely, but not yet stream to remote clients.

------
SunboX
Ampache

A web based audio/video streaming application and file manager allowing you to
access your music & videos from anywhere, using almost any internet enabled
device.

[https://github.com/ampache/ampache](https://github.com/ampache/ampache)

~~~
girvo
Ampache is awesome, although my iOS client is pretty old and ugly
unfortunately. It's couple with ownCloud, so it's pretty seamless.

------
locusm
Mopidy is also used in PIMusic Box - a Raspberry Pi based music player.
[http://www.woutervanwijk.nl/pimusicbox/](http://www.woutervanwijk.nl/pimusicbox/)

I use it to stream my Google Music playlists... out via a USB DAC to Onkyo amp
etc. Works a treat.

~~~
jjsz
Can Mopidy be used to access a distributed / btsync / torrent / files? For
example a university hub of 100GB of local music?

------
kingi
something similar: [http://www.onairplayer.com/](http://www.onairplayer.com/)

